# My Jewel Cichlid...



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

This is my Jewel Cichlid it look so beautiful.It is looking better but behaving bad







Hope you like it!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

used to have one but it wouldnt leave my green terror alone








jewel is lucky I didnt have my red devil yet


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

very nice mature specimen you have there.

I have one in my 200g, but he ain't very bad at all compared to the other denizens, hehe. Gets chased and bullied every time he tries to stand up to someone. Gotta give the little guy an a for effort though.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

every jewel ive ever seen is really mean, n matter how big the other fish are


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

He's very dangerous inside his terrytory.It hit and ripped the back fin of a bigger texas and the funny thing is that the texas not know what was the thing that hit him so fast.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> very nice mature specimen you have there.
> 
> I have one in my 200g, but he ain't very bad at all compared to the other denizens, hehe. Gets chased and bullied every time he tries to stand up to someone. Gotta give the little guy an a for effort though.


 Hehe what do you think if they were able to get in the 12'' would be a killing machine at that size...but they are only little giants at 5''-6''







very strong little cichlid


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't think they'd hold a prayer against any decent mbuna....


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> I don't think they'd hold a prayer against any decent mbuna....


 Sorry I mean against american cichlids...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice. the colours look great!


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

mine never really bothered any of its tank mates (oscar, severum, silverdollars, etc.).

It is now in a tank with my p's and they never even bother it, even when it steals food from them.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

nick7marchand said:


> mine never really bothered any of its tank mates (oscar, severum, silverdollars, etc.).
> 
> It is now in a tank with my p's and they never even bother it, even when it steals food from them.


 Yes they are food stealers!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Definately a male..has very nice colors...I personally hate jewels but yours is nice looking..


----------

